# Help with CD/DVD Burner please.



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

I recently formatted my sisters computer so I could use it, and for some reason my CD/DVD burner wont read DVDs. I have burned CDs okay with it, but it doesn't read when I put a blank DVD in. I've tried multiple blank DVDs and multiple brands, it wont read anything. The drive is NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A 10GE.. I just upgraded the firmware thinking that might be the issue but the problem still persists, any advice?


----------



## andrw123 (Aug 11, 2008)

What Operating system are yo using?


----------



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

andrw123 said:


> What Operating system are yo using?



Windows XP Pro.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 11, 2008)

Most drives now readily accept both formats and shouldn't see any problems since different brands have been tried.The name NEC DVD+RW suggests the +R required media. When you see the plus over the minus sign that specifies general purpose for all blank media there. 

The first thing that comes to mind however especially is this is on a prebuild like a Dell is the need for a firmware update. Basically that's a set of drivers required for that particular drive to work with Windows.

If you have a Dell there the R59801.exe file is available by going through the selection process at  http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen


----------



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

PC eye said:


> Most drives now readily accept both formats and shouldn't see any problems since different brands have been tried.The name NEC DVD+RW suggests the +R required media. When you see the plus over the minus sign that specifies general purpose for all blank media there.
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind however especially is this is on a prebuild like a Dell is the need for a firmware update. Basically that's a set of drivers required for that particular drive to work with Windows.
> 
> If you have a Dell there the R59801.exe file is available by going through the selection process at  http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen



I've updated to that firmware previous to my post, do I need to buy DVD+Rs instead of DVD-Rs?


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 11, 2008)

jjenkins said:


> I recently formatted my sisters computer so I could use it, and for some reason my CD/DVD burner wont read DVDs. I have burned CDs okay with it, but it doesn't read when I put a blank DVD in. I've tried multiple blank DVDs and multiple brands, it wont read anything. The drive is NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A 10GE.. I just upgraded the firmware thinking that might be the issue but the problem still persists, any advice?


 
To answer your question. Did you install a DVD burning program. XP doesnt support burning DVDs on its own, only CDs.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 11, 2008)

To rephrase that does the burning program you now use support dvd burning? If not you will have to start looking for a program suitable for the type of dvds whether data or other you are trying to burn there.

For data dvds there's a few good freeware programs available like Deep Burner, the free version of BurnOn, and an updated StarBurn now seen. As far as the disks to use that mainly depends on the drive specifications there. 

Prebuilds tend to use their own special ordered supply of drives from a manufacturer while taking a look at any seen at a vendor like newegg show both plus and minus making no difference. If the program you are using supports dvd burning then looking over the specs for the drive would be a thought just to see if it's an older type seeing that plus limitation. 

Almost none see that at this time unless it was a leftover someone stuffed into a prebuild just send out! That would be rare even with a company like Dell at this time.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 11, 2008)

Rephrase my butt, you told him to try different disk and upgrade his firmware. After my post and it dawned on you XP doesnt burn DVDs you suggest DVD burning software.


----------



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes I'm using dvdSanta to swap formats of my movie clips into AUDIO and VIDEO TS folders and then burn them I've done it before, it just wont read discs now.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 11, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> Rephrase my butt, you told him to try different disk and upgrade his firmware. After my post and it dawned on you XP doesnt burn DVDs you suggest DVD burning software.


 
Since no system information has been provided or haven't you noticed? the model number for the optical is seen on Dell desktops. With a good number of older burners seeing the "+" designation you could only use the plus media not the average "-" minus media. Or didn't you know that? 

That particular model drive apparently required drivers for Windows seen right at Dell's own support site. That's what a firmware update is all about.



jjenkins said:


> Yes I'm using dvdSanta to swap formats of my movie clips into AUDIO and VIDEO TS folders and then burn them I've done it before, it just wont read discs now.


 
With that description it sounds like you will likely need a full reinstall of that program or going with a software like Nero or NeoDVD to see a working program. I would say the problem is more likely a software glitch needing correction.

Personally I prefer retail softwares on disk not downloads like that one. The only troubleshooting information they provide for problems burning dvds is seen at  http://www.dvdsanta.com/faq.html#8


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 11, 2008)

jjenkins said:


> Yes I'm using dvdSanta to swap formats of my movie clips into AUDIO and VIDEO TS folders and then burn them I've done it before, it just wont read discs now.


 
In My Computer is it listed as a DVD or CD drive?


----------



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> In My Computer is it listed as a DVD or CD drive?



DVD/CD-RW Drive (E


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 11, 2008)

In Santa does it list the drive as a DVD burner but just tells you there is no media in the drive?


----------



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> In Santa does it list the drive as a DVD burner but just tells you there is no media in the drive?



It lists it exactly as I posted it in the original post, but when I click burn it says insert a blank DVD.


----------



## OvenMaster (Aug 11, 2008)

An NEC that won't recognize a specific type of disc? It's dead. I had an NEC that did exactly the same thing with CD-RWs. No matter what I did with it, the NEC drive did not recognize them. The ONLY thing that worked was replacing the burner.
Tom


----------



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

OvenMaster said:


> An NEC that won't recognize a specific type of disc? It's dead. I had an NEC that did exactly the same thing with CD-RWs. No matter what I did with it, the NEC drive did not recognize them. The ONLY thing that worked was replacing the burner.
> Tom



Really? Do you think it would read DVD+R's instead of DVD-R's?


----------



## PC eye (Aug 11, 2008)

The old optical drives were often split up into two catagories. The plus designation is for the higher grade of media and also saw a much higher retail price some years back. Since then the newer drives were made to be able to use both types of blank dvd media.

The model number you posted comes up with an older type where the plus media was required. How old is the system you have there?


----------



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

PC eye said:


> The old optical drives were often split up into two catagories. The plus designation is for the higher grade of media and also saw a much higher retail price some years back. Since then the newer drives were made to be able to use both types of blank dvd media.
> 
> The model number you posted comes up with an older type where the plus media was required. How old is the system you have there?



It's a 4-5 year old Dell machine, classic lol.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 11, 2008)

I figured it was a Dell. The problem is not having the dvd+r media while still seeing any cd-r burn ok. On the old Dells they simply bulk ordered the old type drives being limited to a need for drivers and to the media used.

The fast solution there is like OvenMaster hit on the head but for a different reason namely newer drives since will readily burn either plus or minus designated blanks. That old drive simply won't recognise any dvd-rs/rws being the wrong format to start with. Grab a new $25-$30 drive at newegg and be happy!


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 11, 2008)

jjenkins said:


> It lists it exactly as I posted it in the original post, but when I click burn it says insert a blank DVD.


 
Try going into your device manager, find your DVD drive. Right click on it and click uninstall. Reboot windows and let it redetect it. See if that helps, if not you can try + media. If a no go I would say its time for a new drive.


----------



## jjenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

StrangleHold said:


> Try going into your device manager, find your DVD drive. Right click on it and click uninstall. Reboot windows and let it redetect it. See if that helps, if not you can try + media. If a no go I would say its time for a new drive.



Alright I'll give it a whorl, thats for your help everybody.


----------



## PC eye (Aug 11, 2008)

Do that! Give it a good whirl to see if you get anywhere. But that's an old drive seen there and too often those were extremely fussy on the blank media you fed them. In other words a real pain in...


----------

